# Running oil in fuel of oil injected outboards



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

I recently purchased a 09 Yamaha 50 HP 2 Stroke.As most of you already know this motor is oil injected. The guy I bought it from stated that I should always run oil in the fuel, in case the oil injection system fails. Is this a good idea? Common practice?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Leave it, dont butcher it! Take it to a dealer and have them do the correct oil system priming/startup procedure.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Yamaha has the best oil injection system on the market and have for YEARS. Leave it be.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I was told only during break in period(1st 10 hrs).


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Redfin, you are just looking for bad luck with that motor. I will help you out and give you $100 walking around cash and take that troble maker away...send me a pm with your address...


----------



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

I run 100:1 in my tank (in addition to injector) just as a back up. I have been on two diff boats offshore that the injection failed on......both had $$ tow/repair bills.
I also de-carb with seafoam once a season for the extra carbon buildup.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

If you have a good understanding of the oil injection system if it ever breaks you can always make it back on your own power. Yours is gravity fed anyways..


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

There is no need to run oil in your engine if everything is in good working order. However if it gives you piece of mind it won't hurt anything other than sparkplugs, as long as you don't idle a ton. It's funny when I worked for Disney as 1 of the Mercury techs, they ran pre-mix in everything even there 4-strokes it didn't hurt a thing other than foul plugs and make oil so we had to change them more often.


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the insight guys. I've had a oil injected Yamaha before and never had any issues. I'll probably run her the way she was intended to run and keep a close eye on her.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

> There is no need to run oil in your engine if everything is in good working order. However if it gives you piece of mind it won't hurt anything other than sparkplugs, as long as you don't idle a ton. It's funny when I worked for Disney as 1 of the Mercury techs, they ran pre-mix in everything* even there 4-strokes AH HA !!! dirty Disney * it didn't hurt a thing other than foul plugs and make oil so we had to change them more often.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

